# lab underweight!!?



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi 
my 8week old yellow lab pup, is not gaining weight at all. we started feeding him extra portions of pedigree puppy food / yogurt+rice+egg white/ and the occasional sausages in milk. upon vets advice we started to medicate his food with calcium and some other stuff (about 2 weeks now). but we still can see his ribs!!!!! 
btw- his poop is solid and max is extremely active

his stomach only blows up after he's had his food and then back to skinny looking 2 hrs later... 

is this normal for a lab. i see pics on google of 2 month labs and they look so healthy and puffed up.. are they real???

yelp!!!!
:frown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am assuming that his worming is up to date??? 

Also - hope you don't mind me mentioning, the food you are feeding is far from good, I would be looking at a better range of food specifically for a puppy
Naturediet (wet) and Arden Grange (dry) are my preferred - both availalbe in 'puppy'
regards
DT


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

yes i thought the same. Pedegree is full of crap, is also tested on animals! Sorry don't want to make you feel bad lol.

But i was told, by a breeder, to feed my dogs, whom i had rescued, rice and chicken, and it does work. - also good, for upset stomach.

We had a shih tzu pup, the runt, who was so tiny, and was the same as your lab, looked pregnant after eating, but after a while, her belly went down, and she looked thin again. It has taken a while. She is 6 months know (20 weeks) and she is really looking good.

You are obviously a good owner, and love your lab, so just keep the good work up, oh and can we see a pic please 

Just a thought, you say your pup is 8 weeks know and you have been doing this for 2 weeks, does that mean you bought a pup at 6 weeks, or was your bitch pregnant? Only ask, because pups shouldn't be taken until at least 8 weeks. 10 weeks is the perfect age.

Sorry, not being horrid, but just wondered xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure who's told you to use the food you're on (other than the Pedigree stuff), but none of it will help your pup gain weight particularly well.

And I'm not sure why the vet has told you to start adding calcium to his food? To be honest, a pup should be getting all the nutrients from its food, you don't want too much protein or calcium in their diet from a young age, it can cause their joints and skeletal structure to develop too quickly, be painful and cause problems later on. I would phone and question your vet and why they feel this is necessary for weight gain or if there's some other reason they've prescribed it?

Pedigree is not the best food, although a pup should be gaining weight on it if fed enough. As DT says, is the worming regime up to date? This might cause a pup's weight to stick. Also bear in mind that a pup that has just gone to a new home might not gain weight for a few days if it isn't used to that environment, it doesn't take much to stress them enough to be slightly off colour. Worming/flea treatments and jabs all at once are a classic way to stress a pup out, and a vet won't necessarily advise you do these separately.

Good weight gaining foods are tinned Chappie and Wagg, you could try adding a little of this in with the Pedigree food. I'd be tempted to change over slowly onto a better complete food, which you can do( once you've identified a better food) by slowly adding the new food over the course of a week, starting off with 90% Pedigree and 10% new food, and changing the ratio round to 10% Pedigree and 90% new food over the duration of a week or ten days. 

I don't feed mine commercial food as they are raw fed, but I did find as young pups that two weetabix with very slightly warm goats milk used to make a good supper time meal for them. Another old fashioned weight gainer for pups is rice pudding, although I have never used it so couldn't tell you if it works. But cows milk on its own could be a problem for your pup if its lactose intolerant, so I would avoid the sausages and milk.

I'm assuming your pup is still on four meals a day?


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

to DT: yes! his worming / vaccination was given on the same day last week. and Naturediet (wet) and Arden Grange (dry) r not available in india lol !!! 
could you suggest home made recipe? at-least i know, I'm not giving him junk food made on a conveyor belt hahaha..

to NL40: we asked for a 6-8 week pup, but the dog owner was money hungry and wanted to sell them off asap i guess!!

to SL: yes the pup is on a 4 meal timetable, and growing incredibly fast. I have uploaded pics for y'all to determine if he is underweight


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just been to look for pics of Max and can't find them 

What dog foods can you get hold of in Bangalore? Are there any tinned foods you could add if you think he needs a bit of weight on, or can you get hold of something like tripe, or heart and make some food up from this sort of meat? I'd suggest raw feeding this but don't know how sure you could be of the source of the meat, and how free it would be from parasites that could be passed on to the pup.

The rice and yoghurt bit has fallen into place, should have looked at where you were from!

I'd still question the addition of calcium in his diet, it shouldn't be needed and may do more harm than good, definitely question your vet.


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

Pet Forums Community - View Profile: max2009

its there!!!

i really don't trust the vets here and the next closest is in town which is 30-km away. i have decided to take him off pedigree + calcium medic etc etc. 
i am now giving him minced meat(beef) with rice and the occasional yogurt (since its very hot here this summer).

will this be enough or should i add or change this recipe?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

He is a skinny little minny isn't he! Although if you're comparing him to pups you've googled these could be show examples, and will be much heavier boned, let alone that they're carrying more weight.

Are you cooking the minced beef? If not, then you need to ensure its frozen and defrosted before feeding, as this will kill off any harmful bacteria that may get passed on. To be honest, if the pedigree is the only complete you can get then I'd keep him on it and just add a bit of the cooked, minced beef - it isn't the best food by far that you can get, but it will do the job of putting some weight on him.

The yoghurt is neither here nor there, it won't really do anything for him. If you've got a freezer, freeze ice cubes up with a bit of food in, that'll keep him cooler.


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi SL

yea i've got the beef cooked, and defrost it before giving.... there is something i would like to knw on pups this age (2months). 
1:Are they all skinny looking or does this physical shape differ from pup to pup!?
2:what are the physical indications we can make out from a pup this age to be a pure lab!? (other than having to ask the breeder) 

max


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Labs vary tremendously in size and weight, mine are both mainly show, but have got quite working type bodies, which is my preference, I wanted a Lab (or three, maybe more in the future!) that would love being out and about and doing stuff, not a laid back couch potato.

I know of smaller pups than your boy, the main thing is that he keeps eating and drinking; my preference is that you can feel their ribs but not see them, quite a lot of folk like a pup to carry enough to see them through any bout of sickness they might get, but it is a tricky measuring game between carrying just enough, and not too much to harm developing joints and skeletal structure.

It can be difficult to determine whether a Lab is pure bred with such a diverse range of body shapes and sizes, I'm assuming the breeder didn't offer you any kind of pedigree registration with the pup? There should be an equivalent to the Kennel Club, although don't ask me what it's called in India, that the litter was registered with - although I am not holding my breath I'm afraid following your comment earlier in the thread about them being after the cash and letting pups go at six weeks of age, from that small statement I'd be surprised if they had registered the litter, although I live for pleasant surprises  and if am proved wrong I'll be happy!

These are mine as pups, Indie is now 3 1/2 years old and weighs 28kg, standing 24" at the withers. Tau is a shade shorter and about 2-3kg lighter than her half sister, and is now 2 1/2 years old.



















They grow up before you know it!! These are photos of them recently, Indie is the darker one who poses for the camera


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

The cooked minced beef n rice mix is working for max. he seem to be growing everyday and his ribs a less visible and putting on weight. i'll post a few pics in the eve..  

he is a quick learner, provided treats are given abundantly haha.. he's learned to play fetch / sit / stay... and has no issues in making friends with other doggies in the building. 

wht he needs to get over with, is his habit to bite stuff and us.. i guess its the play rough age!!! 
or is there any training to stop him biting????


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Because he came away from his litter mates and dam early, he won't have had the chance to learn bite inhibition as well as an older pup. If/when he bites you, push away and down gently but firmly so he knows its not a joke - but you have to be consistent, you can't encourage him to play and get giddy, and then tell him off for it. If it all gets too much then I'd recommend popping him in a separate room for a set amount of time, even better if you have a dog crate you can pop him into.

Labrador pups can be little crocodiles, and while they have their puppy teeth it is like having a set of needles clamped down on your arm!!!

I'm glad he's putting on weight, he will need more nutrients than cooked minced beef and rice will give him though. If you can get hold of raw meat, it would be worth trying him on the BARF diet (bones and raw food) - if you're not wanting to use commercially available foods. If you go on to my dog website, there's a puppy pack which is free to download, it gives very basic advice on BARF feeding, and how my girls were fed from pups - Tarimoor - Home

It sounds like he's coming on well, looking forward to seeing more photos of him when you get chance - has he finished having his jabs yet, or has he got any to go, just beware of other dogs that haven't had their jabs, although it is good for him to socialise with other dogs that have at this age, and also to get him out and about carrying him to avoid risk of catching something nasty in areas where other dogs/animals have possibly been, to get him used to all the different sights and sounds. Everything from people, bicycles, cars, cows, etc, etc - Indie didn't see enough people in hats when she was young, and it took her a while to get used to those!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm glad he's putting on weight, he will need more nutrients than cooked minced beef and rice will give him though. If you can get hold of raw meat, it would be worth trying him on the BARF diet (bones and raw food) - if you're not wanting to use commercially available foods. If you go on to my dog website, there's a puppy pack which is free to download, it gives very basic advice on BARF feeding, and how my girls were fed from pups - Tarimoor - Home


Sleeping Lion is right. If he's just on rice and minced beef, he will not be getting enough minerals - this is so important when his bones are growing. The bones in the BARF diet would make up the deficiency, or feed a puppy food with the rice and beef mixed in.


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

yea he had his 1st vac. 

to clarify on BARF: does this mean he can be given chicken bones and in raw food; did u mean raw veggies ??


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

barf is a totally raw diet

So it means things like 

raw mince
raw meat
smaller amounts of raw offal - heart, lungs, liver, kidney
raw chicken wings
raw bones (ribs, chicken necks, drumsticks)
raw grated veggies or cooked pureed veggies
cooked rice 
raw big marrowbones to chew on (will help with his teething)


NEVER feed a dog cooked bones.

I am sure someone with more experience with raw diets will be along soon. My cats are on a raw diet and I have my butcher make up my catfood. They mix minced beef with kidney, lung heart chicken wings, necks and poultry/game/rabbit carcases all through the industrial mincer for me. The cats and the dog also get raw chicken wings/lamb ribs to eat a few times a week.

I know your not from the uk, so i dont know how easy it is to get everything, and how to keep it clean (flies) in the heat. Have a chat with turkeylad on here, he feeds a home prepared diet in a hot country (turkey), so may be able to advise you some more.


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

max is officially BARFed!! unlike the scraps and post on how the food change over must be gradual, to avoid any lose motions and rejections.. max seem to dig face into his bowl and his accidents are normal


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, Max looks like he's doing so well!! If you need any advice on BARF there are very experienced folk on here who will advise, and several BARF forums/websites if you just give it a Google. I've been feeding my dogs on BARF since I've had Indie, about three and a half years, and they love it! 

Really glad the BARF diet is suiting him, and lovely photos, you'll have to keep them coming.


----------



## max2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you guys/SL.

:thumbup1:i'll have his pics uploaded as he grows up! i'm glad i stumbled upon this forum and you guys, i'm glad i don't have to go knocking on the vets door every time i have a doubt regarding max. 

i sometimes wonder if i had made the right choice in bringing max home to our apartment(knowing he is an outdoor freak), will he be able to adjust with the limited balcony space and the evening walks for air!? max seems to be very adjustable now, he knows his rooms and the micro beeps indicating that his food is ready. i just hope as he grows older, he only gets better in his behaviors/attitude....:001_huh:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

max2009 said:


>


He's beautiful, i would just give him the best quality food you can, some dogs are like humans not all are the same shape and size. We have a friend who has a lab and looking at yours is like looking at jasper at that age only he's black. Jasper is from working lab breed is now about 5 years old and is still very slim comparing him to other labs, he is fit and healthy, loads of energy, so i wouldnt worry and feed him to make him an unnatural weight for him.


----------



## runningdeer (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi I haven't read all the posts because I'm cutting straight to the chase. My story will help. Cooper is near 22 months old and he's been eating barf, the thing is although he was eating 4 pounds in the morning and 3 pounds in the evening I neglected to add in 10% fats of chicken, beef, fish oils or vegetable oils. I was still seeing his ribs because I wasn't feeding him fats. A dog uses fats as an energy source and they also need fats for regulating hormones and all that other complicated stuff. Protein and fats fed together work in a synergestic way and your pup will not only gain weight but quality weight, muscle. When I started feeding Cooper 10% fats I saw a big change within the first week. Try adding some seaweed and sprouted grains mushed up in a blender. Check the ingrediants on your packet and if the dog food has more than 20% vegetable matter think? It would be ok if it isn't any higher than 25% and it hasn't got carrots or turnip as the main ingrediants. Say no to it if it has any onions in it because it acts like a poison and potatoes aren't too good either. At this age feed your pup no less than three timesa day and do not over fill his tummy. Ok I was feeding Cooper 4 pounds in the morning and then 3 in the late afternoon but he's a big dog and lean. Not much fat on him but enough and well muscled at 75 Kg. All in proportion. Don't have your pup getting too big but monitor him and adjust food intake as and when needed. A little puppy fat is ok because he needs it for growth but not too much.


----------

